
The Internet Association is kicking off a new diversity initiative - tareqak
https://www.recode.net/2018/1/23/16926672/congressional-black-caucus-internet-association-amazon-facebook-google-diversity-lobby-congress
======
tareqak
Original title: _A lobbying group for Amazon, Facebook and Google is kicking
off a new diversity initiative thanks to pressure from Congress_

